# Cinematographic Operas ,



## hombre777 (May 27, 2015)

Looking for a good and beautiful cinematographic operas like this 
but as posible in color


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Franco Zeffirelli made a stunning La Traviata with Stratas en Domingo as well as Otello.
Made special for cinema. 
Here is a clip from the first one:


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

For colour and beauty you need Powell and Pressburger


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

This one is available on DVD too so you can get English subtitles.


----------



## Roland (Mar 13, 2013)

If you like Bizet's Carmen, you should enjoy the movie produced by Francesco Rosi. The film stars Julia Migenes Johnson and Placido Domingo. The Orchestre National de France plays the music and Lorin Maazel conducts.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

There is this film of Cavalleria Rusticana directed by Åke Falck:


----------



## Scott in PA (Aug 13, 2016)

Mirella Freni and Placido did a rather famous Butterfly conducted by Karajan that was cinematic rather that a stage shoot.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Joseph Losey made a great film : Don Giovanni.


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

Aida starring Sophia Loren in the title role (voice by Renata Tebaldi.)
Amneris is sung by the great Stignani.






Il Trovatore (Kabaivanska, Bonisolli): Cheesy film but great singing.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

This is a good one:


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Lucia di Lammermoor with Anna Moffo:






Bluebeards Castle:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sloe said:


> Lucia di Lammermoor with Anna Moffo:


This is a good one, shame the synchronization is not right all the time.


----------



## Roland (Mar 13, 2013)

Directed by Ingmar Bergman (!) in 1975, Trollflöjten, is a Swedish-language version of Mozart's Die Zauberflöte. I suppose purists would discount it since it isn't in the original German, but I think it's delightful.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Roland said:


> Directed by Ingmar Bergman (!) in 1975, Trollflöjten, is a Swedish-language version of Mozart's Die Zauberflöte. I suppose purists would discount it since it isn't in the original German, but I think it's delightful.


Seen that one, full pack cinema .
Wonderful.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Here is a very good one (with English subtitles):


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

Roland said:


> Directed by Ingmar Bergman (!) in 1975, Trollflöjten, is a Swedish-language version of Mozart's Die Zauberflöte. I suppose purists would discount it since it isn't in the original German, but I think it's delightful.


Wow thank you! I love Bergman. One of my top directors actually. I don't know how I missed this.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Leevi Madetoja´s opera Pohjalaisia/Österbottningarna conducted by Leif Segerstam who comes from Österbotten:






Part 2

Part 3

Part 4

Penderecki´s opera Die Teufel von Loudun:


----------

